# How to certify passports and other documents in India for 457 Visa



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Friends.

I am applying for a 457 and I need to get the documents certified as True Copies.
I am an indian citizen and wanted to know if anyone has certified documents in India? Which is the best and most accessable option to certify documents in India?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

sayantisarkar said:


> Hi Friends.
> 
> I am applying for a 457 and I need to get the documents certified as True Copies.
> I am an indian citizen and wanted to know if anyone has certified documents in India? Which is the best and most accessable option to certify documents in India?


If you know any doctor, headmaster, principal you can get from them. Otherwise a notary officer.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

go to the mini secretariat or court, you will find lots of lawyers sitting outside notarizing documents, they take anything between 6 to 12 INR per document


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> go to the mini secretariat or court, you will find lots of lawyers sitting outside notarizing documents, they take anything between 6 to 12 INR per document


Hi Anj1976,
Do we need to have notary stamp on all the pages of the document set. 
eg. I am planning to submit, syllabus copy along with the marksheets to support my BE Computer Engg Certificate as I dont hold a transcript. Getting Notary stamp on all the syllabus page sounded insane. Still want to do what is required in case of applying for Australia PR 175

Please suggest.
Regards,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i guess so.. or why not just scan them and take colored prints or perhaps get a colored photocopy, but colored copy wil cost as much as getting b/w copies notarized.


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> i guess so.. or why not just scan them and take colored prints or perhaps get a colored photocopy, but colored copy wil cost as much as getting b/w copies notarized.


So what I understand is that colored photocopies/printout would work the same as originals, in which case I may not required to get them certified atall, Right?

Would getting the document certified from College principle consider valid?

Thanks so much for your support.. Really Appreciate!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am not sure about the principal but yes colored copies are as good as originals


----------

